# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Andros Jet [Cezayirli Hasan Pasa 1]

## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε σήμερα φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Τώρα πως θα ονομαστεί ....σίγουρα θα το μάθουμε στην πορεία και θα το μεταφέρουν οι mont. 
Μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο από το http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/cezayirl...asa_1_1997.htm
*HSC CEZAYIRLI HASAN PASA 1.*Byggd 1997 av Austal Ships Pty, Fremantle, Australien.Varvsnummer. 55.Dimensioner. 59,90 x 17,50 x 3,17 m.GT/ NT/ DWT. 2695/ 809/ 184.Maskineri. Tv&#229; MTU 20V1163TB73L dieslar.Effekt. 13000.Knop. 34,0.Passagerare. 450.Bilar. 94.IMO. 9150987.Systerfartyg. TURGUT REIS 1.

CEZAYIRLI-HASAN-PASA-1-03-10-09-2017.jpg

----------


## Orpheas

Γράφει μπροστά Andros Jet

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο Orpheas. Παρακαλώ τους mont να το προσθέσουν στο όνομα και να το πάνε στα Ελληνικά.

----------


## Giovanaut

Επειδή είθισται το Ναυτιλία να βρίσκεται παντού, πάμε να δούμε φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο, όταν ταξίδεψα στον Βόσπορο μαζί του τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2008.

DSC09390.jpg DSC09389.jpg DSC09392.jpg DSC09397.jpg DSC09393.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έχεις δίκιο Orpheas. Παρακαλώ τους mont να το προσθέσουν στο όνομα και να το πάνε στα Ελληνικά.


Kαι καλά ωρέ Παντελεήμων που δεν γνώριζες το νέο του όνομα, δεν τρέχει και τίποτις !!!  Τα ονόματα όμως των πλοίων δεν το γνωρίζεις (ωσάν πανάρχαια καραβάνα που είσαι στο φόρουμ) ότι δεν τα γράφουμε μόνο με κεφαλαία γράμματα ώστε να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία στους τίτλους ??? Με την ....."γενική δυσκολία" που υπάρχει στο φόρουμ για μετονομασίες τίτλων και μεταφορές θεμάτων...... άντε τώρα περίμενε !!! 

Εμείς πάντως παραθέτουμε τον σωστό τίτλο, και ας ελπίσουμε !!! *Andros Jet [Cezayirli Hasan Pasa 1]*

----------


## marioskef

Υπαρχει κάποιος λόγος που επωληθη το συγκεκριμενο πλοίο ενώ το αδερφό και ομοσταυλο του φαίνεται να συνεχίζει τη ζωή του στο βοσπορο κανονικά;

----------


## Psytair

Παροπλισμενο δεν ητανε το πλοιο πριν αγοραστει απο την seajet. ;;;;

----------


## leo85

Πολλά δε μαζεύτηκαν  :Courage: .

----------


## Psytair

Τι εννοεις ;;;

----------


## nokiaviper

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει Yalova - Yenikapı με αυτό το γρήγορο πορθμείων για χρόνια. Όταν ξεκίνησαν οι πρώτες πτήσεις, πήγαινε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη σε 45 λεπτά. Ήταν τα τελευταία 75 λεπτά στην Κωνσταντινούπολη με αυτό το πλοίο. Turgut Reis-Κάσταξα στην Ισπανία και ονομάστηκε Castavi Jet. Εργάζεται για την Transmapi Ferries με έδρα την Ίμπιζα.

----------


## Ellinis

Με εμετικό επίλογο που απευθύνεται σε όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το ποιόν της εταιρείας...τάδε έφη Ανάφη & ακινησία στις Αζορές...

----------


## dionisos

Πριν λιγο αναχωρησε απο Σαμοθρακη και επιστρεφει με ταχυτητα 24.4 Κομβους. Το Αρτεμις ομως ακομη δεν εχει ξεκινησει για Σαμοθρακη απο την Παρο που βρισκεται

----------


## pantelis2009

*Επιστρέφει το «Andros Jet» στη γραμμή Αλεξανδρούπολη – Σαμοθράκη;*6 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019

_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
__ Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_

__

_Αγνωστες παραμένουν οι βουλές του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας για τη διαχείριση της κρίσης στο νησί της Σαμοθράκης, αφού μόλις πριν από λίγες ημέρες οι επαγγελματίες του νησιού ενημέρωσαν τον κόσμο ότι κανένα από τα άμεσα μέτρα ανακούφισης τους, που είχαν αποφασιστεί στις συσκέψεις του Μαξίμου δεν έχει μπει σε τροχιά υλοποίησης.__Όσο για την ακτοπλοϊκή της σύνδεση, αυτή προς το παρόν καλύπτεται από το πλοίο «Αρτεμις» το οποίο όμως «ξηλώθηκε» από την ενδοκυκλαδική γραμμή του, προκαλώντας πλήθος αντιδράσεων από τους δημάρχους των Κυκλάδων, αλλά από ό,τι φαίνεται προσεχώς φεύγει και αυτό.__Κατά ορισμένες πληροφορίες στη γραμμή επανακάμπτει το καταμαράν Andros Jet, το οποίο είχε καλύψει τη γραμμή για δύο εβδομάδες λίγες ημέρες μετά το φιάσκο με το πλοίο AZORES. Σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες, η εταιρία που διαχειρίζεται το Andros Jet έχει ενημερώσει τα ταξιδιωτικά γραφεία ότι τα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια του πλοίου θα μείνουν ανεκτέλεστα για το διάστημα 9-15 Σεπτεμβρίου (την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα, δηλαδή) εξ ου και συνάγεται το συμπέρασμα ότι επανακάμπτει στο βόρειο Αιγαίο.__Στο φόντο όλης αυτής της κατάστασης παραμένει η φημολογία ότι προσεχώς επιστρέφει στη γραμμή η SAOS Ferries, όμως τουλάχιστον ως την ώρα που συντάσσεται το παρόν, κανένα από τα πλοία της δεν είναι σε θέση να ταξιδέψει.
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## Amorgos66

.. τόσα χρόνια ταξίδια πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει
να ταξιδέψω με πλοίο που πέρασε μέσα από τις
βραχονησίδες Τούρλο κ Γαϊδουρονήσι
της Νάουσας στην Πάρο...
PhotoEditor_20191030_120623526.jpg
IMG_20191030_120147.jpg
IMG_20191030_120217.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...τελικά το ¶νδρος Τζετ από σήμερα το
πρωί είναι στην Ελευσίνα...
Τα Ακουα Τζιουελ είναι ακούνητο στο ΝΜΔ...
Χαρτιά κ δημοσιεύματα κυκλοφορούν...
Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων δεν υπάρχουν ενδοκυκλαδικά
για το Νοέμβρη...
Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θα γίνει...
Σιγά το περίεργο....

----------


## Amorgos66

> ...τελικά το ¶νδρος Τζετ από σήμερα το
> πρωί είναι στην Ελευσίνα...
> Τα Ακουα Τζιουελ είναι ακούνητο στο ΝΜΔ...
> Χαρτιά κ δημοσιεύματα κυκλοφορούν...
> Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων δεν υπάρχουν ενδοκυκλαδικά
> για το Νοέμβρη...
> Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θα γίνει...
> Σιγά το περίεργο....


...κάποιο site γράφει για απόσυρση από τα δρομολόγια
έως ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ τις 8/11...

----------


## Amorgos66

...από Δευτέρα 11/11 επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγια του...

----------


## rjjjh2004

Είναι κατάλληλο για τον καιρό του χειμώνα;

----------


## anafi

Χειροτερο δεν θα μπορουσαν να βρουν

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν απο την κακοκαιρία, στη γνωστή θέση ''Ολυμπιακός'' όπως ονομάζεται απο τους ναυτικους και για εμας εδώ, ας δουμε ένα κοντινό της πρυμης του...

DSCN1144.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Πριν απο την κακοκαιρία, στη γνωστή θέση ''Ολυμπιακός'' όπως ονομάζεται απο τους ναυτικους και για εμας εδώ, ας δουμε ένα κοντινό της πρυμης του...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196372


Ολυμπιακος χρωματος "μπλε" μαλιστα τα τελευταια του χρονια....

----------


## Amorgos66

...χειμωνιάτικες περιπέτειες...κ επιστροφή
από Σαντορίνη απευθείας Σύρο για επισκευή...
https://www.naxospress.gr/arthro/koi...toy-andros-jet

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το οτι το συγκεκριμενο σκαφος καλως ή κακως δεν κανει για ενδοκυκλαδικα και ιδιαιτερα το χειμωνα?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αναχώρηση του Andros Jet απ' το ήσυχο λιμανάκι της Θηρασιάς.

ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...από χτες στο Λαύριο με βλάβη στη μία μηχανή...
Διέκοψε το δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας και από Αιγιάλη
επέστρεψε στο Λαύριο...

----------


## Amorgos66

..μη τελευταία βλάβη φαίνεται ότι είναι σημαντική,
μιας και μετέβη στη Χαλκίδα...
Υπάρχουν δε φήμες για αντικατάσταση του
από το Καλντέρα Βίστα

----------


## Ellinis

Παροπλισμένο στην Αυλίδα παραμένει το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΤΖΕΤ που έχασε τη φετινή χρονιά και να δούμε αν θα έχει την τύχη - ή μάλλον την ατυχία - των υπολοίπων της ντάνας...

IMG_1966.jpg IMG_1969.jpg

----------

